# Scotspark



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Bulk carrier for the Denholm Group fitting out at Scotstoun in 1969.She was about the last ship built under the Charles Connell name before becoming part of Upper Clyde Shipbuilders.
She was scrapped in 1986 as NAGTAHAN.


----------

